# Words of Encouragement



## ultimatefailure (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I am going to take my NR exam on Monday August 3...it's going to be my second time and all I can say is that it was hard the first time around.  I've read around these forums and noticed that a lot of people who have passed have said to not get any practice books...i borrowed the kaplan one and the barron one from the library cause it's free.  I've taken 2 of the 3 practice tests in the back of the books legitimately(meaning I sat down and timed myself, and I also took them without flipping through the pages to change answers) on the average of the 2 tests, I've been about an 83% which I think is still pretty bad.  I've also been reading the textbook from class from cover to cover.  Is there anything else I can do? haha not to sound mopey or nothin' but I just feel like a the ultimate failure.


----------



## willbeflight (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, for starters, when you are not the ultimate faliure.  Change your name.  Secondly, You need to learn some basic study skills.  #1.  Go with your first answer.  Do not second guess yourself.  You get confused that way.  #2.  If you are taking the test, then you have already been through that part of class.  It is in there somewhere.  Stop forcing it.  RELAX!!!  Get some rest and try again tomorrow.  When you do, apply #1 and see if that makes a difference.  Let me know


----------



## surub (Jul 30, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> Well, I am going to take my NR exam on Monday August 3...it's going to be my second time and all I can say is that it was hard the first time around.  I've read around these forums and noticed that a lot of people who have passed have said to not get any practice books...i borrowed the kaplan one and the barron one from the library cause it's free.  I've taken 2 of the 3 practice tests in the back of the books legitimately(meaning I sat down and timed myself, and I also took them without flipping through the pages to change answers) on the average of the 2 tests, I've been about an 83% which I think is still pretty bad.  I've also been reading the textbook from class from cover to cover.  Is there anything else I can do? haha not to sound mopey or nothin' but I just feel like a the ultimate failure.




Yeah man don't get down on yourself. First time I failed I felt like :censored::censored::censored::censored: and like a complete failure. But I managed to get it the 2nd round. Just believe in yourself and don't read to much into the question. Also make sure not to 2nd guess yourself only if you're 150% sure that changing the answer will get you the right one.

Relax man, you got it this round.


----------



## FFMckenzie (Jul 31, 2009)

surub said:


> . Also make sure not to 2nd guess yourself only if you're 150% sure that changing the answer will get you the right one.
> .



These guys both said what I was going to say. Besides all of the things you study remember the BASICS. The test will make you want to second guess yourself all the time. 

Remember your ABC's and initial assessment they are the bread and butter your always going to need those no matter what it is right? and remember the order they go in. Dont tunnel vision! 

simplify everything, the test will try to make things seem overly complicated. Cut through the wording and get to the real problem if it takes you a little extra time then so be it. 

Good luck! dont let your nerves get the best of you its just a test


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2009)

My words of encouragement---





"Don't fail".  If you do that, I guarantee you'll pass.


----------



## ultimatefailure (Jul 31, 2009)

*thank you everyone*

thanks for the advice guys

and to the quote "don't fail" it'll guarantee a pass, haha that's a good one haha^_^ haha.

man...3 days.  i was at the library today for 7 hours, i'm surprised i sat through the whole time just reading the book.  i hope to do the ems community proud and pass this thing


----------



## Sasha (Jul 31, 2009)

> . I've read around these forums and noticed that a lot of people who have passed have said to not get any practice books...i borrowed the kaplan one and the barron one from the library cause it's free



So you acknowledge people said not to do it, but did it anyway?


----------



## ultimatefailure (Jul 31, 2009)

*feel like i need to know facts*

i feel like i need to know facts...the study guide books aren't bad, they're structured in groups like the letter NREMT sends on what parts you did well or not.  I think the people in other forums were saying not to memorize the test questions.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*"U".. can I call you "U"?....*

Even if you don't pass the test you probably have learned the course. 
Maybe what you need is to take a lot of practice tests of all sorts except EMS just to get rid of test anxiety? My kid "got over" test-osis and became a deans' list student. Of course he never USED the degree....:sad:

You know, a skill they can't teach you in class is to CHILL. EMS and tests do not demand that you be on adrenaline red alert. You know the answers, pretend your younger sibling or mother or girlfriend is asking you some questions, you just answer them, move on, and if you are stuck, make the best answer and go back only if they are really stinkerrooo wrong.
You know, just like open heart surgery! )
 If you can stay loose for a test you can stay loose at a scene.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*And change that stinking name!!*

Unless it's your real name, 
Then sue your parents.


----------



## ultimatefailure (Jul 31, 2009)

oh man...i may have that test-osis...but i think i have the worse case.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 31, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> i feel like i need to know facts...the study guide books aren't bad, they're structured in groups like the letter NREMT sends on what parts you did well or not.  I think the people in other forums were saying not to memorize the test questions.



You should have known the facts out of EMT school.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 31, 2009)

UltimateFailure, this is the pot calling the kettle black times a billion, but you need to work on having more confidence in yourself. 

The truth is that all of us make mistakes, no matter how hard we try even if they are little ones. I was convinced completely, 100 percent, that I had failed this test and was considering whether to continue EMS before I fount out my results! Confidence is essential for the work we do. 

I have a hard time with it as well. 

Best wishes and best of luck


----------



## willbeflight (Jul 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> My words of encouragement---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You so smart Linuss!  Smartie pants!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 31, 2009)

Free advice: Put the books down, right now. You have taken the course and have now studied yourself into oblivion (7 hours? Are you nuts?) and are more than likely exhausted. Your learning curve is essentially flat at this point, and if you don't know it by now, you're not going to learn and retain at this point. Go see a movie, have a beer, relax, walk the dog, and just generally chill out. Keep going like you are now and by Monday you won't be able to remember your name. If you run a race and win but kill the horse in the process, all you'll have is a dead horse. We have all failed in our endeavours from time to time, but don't get all wrapped around the axle about it. Good luck on your test.

P.S. Go find a copy of Dr. Norman Vincent Peale's book "The Power of Positive Thinking"


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 2, 2009)

*thanks for the advice*

i have read all the input...more than a few times im sure.  i keep waking up randomly, haha probably because i'm nervous.  but i do feel pretty good, and i took a practice test on friday on this pearson website, 150 questions...i got an 80% i hope i can do the same on the actual.  thanks for the support everyone.  i hope do you all proud.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck to you. Make sure you get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 3, 2009)

aww man...i don't feel like i did so well.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 3, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> aww man...i don't feel like i did so well.



Oh well not everyone is cut out for EMS.  Perhaps you can visit a career counselor and see what career would be better suited for you.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 3, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Oh well not everyone is cut out for EMS.  Perhaps you can visit a career counselor and see what career would be better suited for you.


 I believe you are allowed to take the NREMTB a total of 6 times before you have to retake the entire class. After 3 fails you are given the oppurtinity to take a remedial course, and upon completion of that course you can retest up to 3 more times!

(which is kinda really scary)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I believe you are allowed to take the NREMTB a total of 6 times before you have to retake the entire class. After 3 fails you are given the oppurtinity to take a remedial course, and upon completion of that course you can retest up to 3 more times!
> 
> (which is kinda really scary)



Actually, you are allowed to miss the written 3 times or fail practical twice and have to take the written over and skills, after three times you have to complete an approved refresher test. 

After a total of 6 times, the canidate is counseled as to possibly choose another career track and re-do their course work (EMT or Paramedic School). 

Personally, if you fail that many times you have a problem. Either test anxiety and you need to learn to control it or let's be frank and say that this is not the right profession for you. 

R/r 911


----------



## surub (Aug 3, 2009)

Soo how did you do?


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 4, 2009)

not sure surub...do you know what time they post it up the next day? and congrats sir, i read your post on your thread


----------



## surub (Aug 4, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> not sure surub...do you know what time they post it up the next day? and congrats sir, i read your post on your thread



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sir Young (Aug 4, 2009)

Any news? I'm anxious to hear how you did.


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 4, 2009)

=( sorry i didn't pass


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> =( sorry i didn't pass



There's always other career paths. Maybe EMS just isn't for you.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> There's always other career paths. Maybe EMS just isn't for you.



No shame in finding out you are not cut out for EMS.  As Sashisha said there are many other career paths.  Hope you find the right one for you soon.


----------



## surub (Aug 4, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> =( sorry i didn't pass



I'm sorry man


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 5, 2009)

Lots of people take the test more than twice; if you want it, go for it!


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 6, 2009)

than you mr tincan... i do want it, i feel much better than i did after the first time i took it.  i can do this!

to all out there, i wont say the answer choices or how my last question was worded but, what would you do with a presenting prolapsed cord? if you can tell me 3 things you'd do, from the first step to the third step.  thank you


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 6, 2009)

well i don't feel better but, i feel like i'll be really ready the next time around


----------



## Sasha (Aug 6, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Lots of people take the test more than twice; if you want it, go for it!



And lots of people get into EMS who really shouldn't be. You've got to put it into perspective. The basic exam is NOT a hard test. If you have trouble passing it, perhaps you should sit back and think "Is EMS really right for me?" There is no shame in reevaluating your life choices because EMS is not a field for everyone, just like being a mechanic is not a field for everyone, or being an accountant, or being a lawyer, or being a fast food manager. Some people just aren't cut out for it. 

If he's really studied as much as he's said and still failed it twice... maybe he's just not meant for the field. He certainly doesn't have the confidence for it. 'ultimatefailure'? Are you kidding me? Way to have zero self esteem! i'm shocked the CLs allow for a username like that.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2009)

ultimatefailure said:


> than you mr tincan... i do want it, i feel much better than i did after the first time i took it.  i can do this!
> 
> to all out there, i wont say the answer choices or how my last question was worded but, what would you do with a presenting prolapsed cord? if you can tell me 3 things you'd do, from the first step to the third step.  thank you



If you don't know what to do after reading and studying the chapters then I suggest seeking educational help. 

I have seen some that have to take multiple attempts at the test due to several reasons such as test anxiety, reading comprehension and to be blunt lack of understanding of the material. 

As Sasha described, some people are not meant to be within the profession no matter how bad or what they want. I would had liked to been an astronaut but I suck at math .... 

How well did you do within your class? Did your class prepare you for the test and how well have you really studied and prepared? Confidence is a key factor, as I have never seen anyone pass the test stating or feeling prior that they knew they would fail. There appears to be a hidden point there. 

Time to re-evaluate your life, good luck in your decisions.

R/r 911


----------

